# προστίχι (ΟΧΙ προστύχι)



## MAKIS (Feb 24, 2014)

Καληνωρίσματα.

Διαβάζοντας ένα παλιό άρθρο του Σπ. Ι. Ασδραχά βρήκα το ''προστύχι'' ''προστύχισε'' για Δευτέρα πρωί και τηρουμένων των αναλογιών του εμπορικού πνεύματος της εποχής.


----------



## bernardina (Feb 24, 2014)

Καλημερούδια. Εδώ βρίσκω:

Ανάμεσα στα συστήματα ιδιοποίησης της παραγωγής ήταν το «προστύχι», δηλ. *η προαγορά της συγκομιδής με συμφωνημένες ή υπό διαμόρφωση τιμές*: και στις δύο περιπτώσεις η τιμή συνέπιπτε με την εποχική συμπίεση των τιμών, κατά την εποχή δηλαδή της συγκομιδής. Ο Μακρυγιάννης έτσι έφτιαξε πριν από το 1821 το κεφάλαιό του: με δανεικά προστύχισε δημητριακά στην Αρτα και μάλιστα σε μια χρονιά σπάνης και ακρίβειας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 24, 2014)

Μερικά αποσπάσματα ακόμη:

Μετά την επιδρομή, [ΣτΔρ7χ: Κέρκυρα, μέσα ΙΣΤ' αιώνα] προέκυψε και άλλη βάσανος για τους ανθρώπους του χωριού, όπως και όλης της υπαίθρου του νησιού. Οι περισσότεροι είχαν δανειστεί χρήματα με τη μορφή της προαγοράς κρασιού. Πρόκειται για το λεγόμενο «προστύχι» που λειτουργούσε ως εξής. Κάποιος αγρότης που είχε ανάγκη δανεικών, πωλούσε προκαταβολικά, τον Γενάρη, φερ’ ειπείν, το κρασί που θα έκανε τον Σεπτέμβρη, σε πολύ χαμηλή τιμή. Έτσι, κατά τον τρύγο, ξεπλήρωνε το χρέος του με κρασί, το οποίο πρέπει να σημειωθεί πως ήταν ο κυριότερος πόρος εισοδήματος την εποχή εκείνη. Ποιος, όμως, έκανε κρασί μετά την συμφορά που τους βρήκε ακριβώς πάνω στην εποχή του τρύγου; (_Corfu History Forum_)

Οι ίδιες οι σχέσεις μέσα στην παραγωγή πάντως είναι δεινές για τους αγρότες. Ο Παπαστράτος γράφει για αυτό: «Εκείνη την εποχή, οι συνθήκες ήταν τόσο δύσκολες για τους παραγωγούς, ώστε να βρίσκονται πολλές φορές στην ανάγκη ή να προπολούν σε πολύ χαμηλές τιμές ένα μέρος της παραγωγής τους, κι αυτό το έλεγαν ‘‘προστύχι’’, ή να δανείζονται με τόκο βαρύ (το 12% το χρόνο ήταν το νόμιμο, αλλά συνήθως για μικρά ποσά και για σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα, πλήρωναν 2, 3 και καμία φορά και 5 δραχμές τον μήνα στις 100 δραχμές).Το ίδιο γινόταν πολλές φορές και με τα καπνά⋅ όταν η εσοδειά ήταν μεγάλη κι έμεναν απούλητα, τα έδιναν σε τιμές εξευτελιστικές, σε σημείο που να μην καλύπτουν ούτε τα έξοδα της καλλιέργειάς τους, χωρίς να λογαριάσουν διόλου την προσωπική εργασία της οικογένειάς τους.» (Ιστορία της οικογένειας Παπαστράτου)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 24, 2014)

Και τώρα, αναρωτιέμαι αν η _προστυχιά_ προήλθε από αυτό το _προστύχι_. Το ΛΚΝ δεν δίνει ετυμολογία για την προστυχιά, ενώ το ΕΛΝΕΓ την εντάσσει απλώς στο ετυμολογικό πεδίο του _πρόστυχου_.


----------



## Dr Moshe (Feb 24, 2014)

*προστίχι*

Αγαπητοί φίλοι, από την ενδιαφέρουσα αυτή ερώτηση φαίνεται καθαρά πώς η γραφή των ομωνύμων μπορεί εύκολα να παροδηγήσει. 

Στην προκειμένη περίπτωση, πρόκειται για το *προστίχι*, μεσαιωνική λέξη προερχόμενη από τα _πρό _και _στίχος_, η οποία δεν έχει σχέση με το επίθετο _πρόστυχος _και τα παράγωγά του. Το _προστίχι _, γνωστό και στα νησιωτικά ιδιώματα του Ιονίου, δήλωνε τύπο δανείου, κατά τον οποίο ο δανειζόμενος υποχρεούτο να επιστρέψει τα (τοκισμένα) οφειλόμενα σε είδος από την επόμενη σοδειά του. Ότι η λέξη _στίχος _χρησιμοποιείται σε οικονομικού περιεχομένου σύνθετα δεν εκπλήσσει, αφού συνήθως αναφέρεται στη σημείωση των χρεών (εν προκειμένω, στην προσημείωση, πβ. επίσης τη λέξη _κατάστιχο_).

Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 24, 2014)

Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ, Dr Moshe! :)


----------



## MAKIS (Feb 24, 2014)

Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσες οι μέχρι στιγμής καταθέσεις. Έχω ένα φίλο από γενιά εμπόρων δημητριακών και πρέπει να του τα εξηγήσω. 
Ίσως να μιμηθεί τον συνάδελφό του Μακρυγιάννη και βοηθήσει αν όχι στην επανάσταση τουλάχιστον στην καταγραφή.


----------



## nickel (Feb 24, 2014)

Ωραία αυτή η διόρθωση! Ο Κουμανούδης, στη _Συναγωγή λέξεων αθησαυρίστων εν τοις ελληνικοίς λεξικοίς_, καταγράφει το ρήμα _προστιχίζω_ «βάζω μπροστά σε στίχο, σειρά». Από την άλλη, στη _Συναγωγή νέων λέξεων υπό των λογίων πλασθεισών_ αναπαράγει το λάθος στο _προστύχιον_. Να προσθέσω ότι ο Δημητράκος έχει το ρήμα _*προστοιχίζω*_ «προαγοράζω, καπαρώνω», για να συμπληρωθεί το αλαλούμ των ομωνύμων. (Για να μην πω ότι, αν τώρα μάθαινα ελληνικά, _πρόστοιχο_ θα έγραφα τον πρόστυχο.  )


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 24, 2014)

*Εδώ*, σε κερκυραϊκό λεξικό, έχει και τα δύο: :)

*Προστίχι (το)*: Επιταγή, συμφωνητικό οφειλής.
*Προστύχια (τα)*: Δάνεια με αντίκρυσμα την παραγωγή.


----------



## Earion (Feb 24, 2014)

Να βάλω μια συμβολαιογραφική πράξη με τέτοια σύμβαση; Είναι από την Κεφαλονιά, του 1575, δεν περιέχει όμως τη λέξη *προστίχι*:

1575, Δεκεμβρίου 11 
Εξώμπουργο Κάστρου Κεφαλονιάς
*
Δανειστικό ομόλογο με υποχρέωση εξόφλησης σε είδος*

_Ο Αθανάσης Παπαθορόπουλος ομολογεί ότι έχει λάβει 300 άσπρα από τον ευγενή Τζαν Δάντουλο και υποχρεούται να καταβάλει σ’ αυτόν 100 ξύστες μούστο στην επόμενη σοδειά. Επιπλέον ο Παπαθορόπουλος υπόσχεται ότι θα βοηθήσει τον Δάντουλο στον τρύγο, παραχωρώντας του ένα ζώο και έναν εργάτη, για τη μεταφορά του προϊόντος στο Αργοστόλι. Εγγυητής τον Παπαθορόπουλου__ ότι θα εκτελέσει την σύμβαση μπαίνει ο αδελφός του __Μανώλης._

†ˏαφοε΄, ινδικτιώνος δ΄, ημέρα ια΄ του Δεκεβρίου μηνός, εν το εξώμπουργο του Κάστρου της Κεφαλονίας, την σήμερον έλαβε ο κυρ Αθανάσης ο Παπαθορόπουλος εις μετρητά άσπρα τ΄, ήτι τρακόσια, τα οποία άσπρα τα έλαβε από τον ευγενή μισέρ Τζαν Δάντουλο, και ομπλιγάρεται ο ρηθείς κυρ Αθανάσης να του δώσει στην εσοδεία την ερχόμενη μούστο ξύστες εκατό στη φωνή του αφεντός. Οποίος ομπλιγάρεται να του τον δώσει χωρίς λόγου και κρίσεως. Εγγυτής και πληρωτής διά τον αυτών μούστο ο αδελφός του ο κυρ Μανόλης ο Παπαθορόπουλος. Και να έναι ομπλιγάδος ο ρηθείς κυρ Αθανάσης να του δώσει βοήθεια στο μούστο ένα ζο και το παιδί του, να τον παγαίνουν κάτου στο ’Ργοστόλι. 
Παρόντον αξιοπίστων παρακλητών μαρτύρων, μισέρ Αλισάνδρο Μιλιαρέση και μαστρο-Γεώργο Φραντζίο, όπου εμπήκε εγγυτής ο κυρ Μανόλης:— 

† Εγώ, Νικόλαος ο Καπιάνος, υπό βασιλικής εξουσίας δημόσιος νοτάριος έγραψα:—

Πηγή: _Νικόλαος Καπιάνος, νοταριακές πράξεις, Κάστρο Κεφαλονιάς (1571-1576)_. Αθήνα: Εθνικό Ίδρυμα Ερευνών/Ινστιτούτο Βυζαντινών Ερευνών, 2008.


----------



## MAKIS (Feb 24, 2014)

Μήπως όμως και αυτός που προαγοράζει ελπίζει προς (την) τύχην, να είναι με το μέρος του, να του παραδοθεί αυτό που αγόρασε, να μην έχουν πέσει οι τιμές, να μπορέσει να το πουλήσει, να πληρωθεί... και να κερδίσει. 
Διότι έτσι είναι το εμπόριο, αν ξέρεις πού είναι οι τιμές δεν ξέρεις πού πάνε και αν ξέρεις πού πάνε δεν ξέρεις πού είναι...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 24, 2014)

Όχι, δεν έχει καμία ετυμολογική βάση ένα τέτοιο «προς τύχη».


----------

